# electro frog isolation..



## Willyrail1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello,
I have just picked up a couple of Shinohara curved electro frog switches at a recent train show. I usually use insul frogs but these were readily available and at a good price too.
I will be using them as a siding on my DCC layout. I run 6 wheel truck locomotives but have no intentions of including a passenger train to my system. I'm strictly freight. 
If someone could graphically demonstrate as to where I should install insulated rail joiners on the Switches to keep from creating a short, I would GREATLY appreciate it. 
Sending a link would also be appreciated!
Much thanks,
WillyR.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Google "Shinohara electro frog switches" for lot of info and diagrams.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's also important to use an insulated joiner or gap between the
2 frog rails and the connecting track rails.

Don


----------

